# Freddy Update & Photos



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Feddy's been home for 4 days now!  He's settled in extremely well despite being stressed.

I done something naughty though.. I caved in yesterday and put Freddy in with the other Cockatiels in the big cage. 

The first day he got here, I set him up in a cage, put loads of toys in and kept him in my mums room for Quarantine. The lady said he had only just been to the Vets the week before and got a complete clean bill of health, but I am usually a bit iffy still. He wasn't showing any signs on illness (though they do hide it) and his poop and everything was all normal - I even put ACV in his water. 

For the past 3 days, all he was doing was making a contact call to the other Cockatiels (which sounds like he's crying) and pacing up and down the perch most of the day, every day, up 'til bed time, I had seen him eat once, and drink a few times. 

Ever since yesterday when I put him in with the other Cockatiels, he's stopped pacing, he's making little chirping noises, beak banging and he's even got a funny song he's sang to the girls a few times to try get their attention. (and of course using his heart wings to be a big flirt!) 

There's been 2 little squabbles, but nothing bad - the squabbles lasted not even 5 seconds, so far so good.

Anyway, here's some photos I took yesterday of Freddy in the "big cage" with the other Cockatiels..


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is very cute


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

He looks pretty content there Solace.. he'll own the place in no time!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

he sur eis handsome!!


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

Which state are you in...I'm in WA and i guess just curious


----------



## Sharon (Dec 13, 2009)

Freddie is very handsome!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Elle said:


> Which state are you in...I'm in WA and i guess just curious


New South Wales. 



Sharon said:


> Freddie is very handsome!


Thanks Sharon.


----------



## Cockatiel1212 (Dec 13, 2009)

awwww!! i have never seen ur cage u should post photos


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow. It looks like he just unpacked his little suitcase and settled right in!  What a cutie.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow what a cutie! Your so lucky, he is gorgeous. Can, I just ask, but why don't you quarantine? (I think I see Ella(?) in the background of the first picture)


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I usually do.. but if you had read my first post, the whole thing, you would've seen what I said about why I didn't _fully_ Quarantine Freddy. He was in Quarantine for 3 days. You indeed did see a 'tiel, in the second photo, which was Emmit.

This is what I said in my first post:

*The first day he got here, I set him up in a cage, put loads of toys in and kept him in my mums room for Quarantine. The lady said he had only just been to the Vets the week before and got a complete clean bill of health, but I am usually a bit iffy still. He wasn't showing any signs on illness (though they do hide it) and his poop and everything was all normal - I even put ACV in his water.*


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Oops sorry. I was just wondering what you opinion was on quarantine.  I personally don't, well I do with my budgies but not my 'tiels. My budgies get 15 days and my cockatiels get vet-checked before they go in.


----------

